# Heating water before water change....



## bigk_54 (Apr 3, 2008)

I have been recently drawing my water a day or 2 before I do water changes, worst thing is it gets so cold. Would it hurt to put it in a pan on stove and heat it up a little let it set back in bucket and put it in tank?


----------



## Nudist (Oct 19, 2008)

its always better to add water to your tank at the same temp the water is thats already in your tank, so i would heat it up.

Steve


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

Heating part of it on the stove and using that to raise the temp of the total volume won't hurt anything. Far better to put in water close to the right temp then dump a slug of cold water in. Just curious, why do you leave it out to sit?


----------



## bigk_54 (Apr 3, 2008)

Well, I was told that it will help disipate some of the chemicals that are added to the water, whether true or not unsure. Also we have an older water heater and I didnt know if possible some of the "gunk" from the hot water heater would effect the water itself. Am I off my rocker on either of these things?!


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

Well in the old days when pure chlorine was used as a anti-microbial you could get it out of the water by letting it sit out over night. The chlorine would out gas and you'd be fine. Today chloramine is used more often than chlorine and chloramine doesn't off gas. The only way to make the water safe to use is with a dechlorinator. Personally I like Prime.

I can't say one way or another about anything coming from a hot water heater. Letting the water sit won't really do anything about that though so I wouldn't concern myself too much with it unless your fish show signs of stress.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Can't you just get it warm out of the tap?


----------



## bigk_54 (Apr 3, 2008)

ten 4 ill cancel letting it sit then!  Thanks!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I have to let mine sit out because my pH changes drastically when left to sit. So, I'd be putting super acidic water into my slightly basic tank. I just heat up the water in the microwave in a large bowl. If you don't need to let it sit though, it's way easier to just take it out of the tap


----------

